# Who is the poorest player in the NBA?



## Yao Chairman (Mar 17, 2006)

We all know nba players is rich, super stars are rich....stars are rich.....bench warmers is rich......cheerleaders are rich........

My friend said if NBA player don't earn that much money, no one play basketball.

true or false?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Those guys who only get 10 day contracts once or twice a year probably don't make that much.


----------



## fobbie (Dec 26, 2005)

10 day contract makes more than some people do in a year....if ur playing ball you aint poor, cuz inorder to get a 10 day contract u gotta be playing some kind of ball to get notice...


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yea, but they make most of that outside of the NBA. Isn't the question about NBA money?


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

from what i've heard, nba dancers and cheerleaders hardly get paid anything and have to work other jobs to supplement their income.


----------



## fobbie (Dec 26, 2005)

KTLuvsMikeBibby said:


> from what i've heard, nba dancers and cheerleaders hardly get paid anything and have to work other jobs to supplement their income.


true, in fact, regular part time jobs makes more than cheerleader. i heard somewhere they only get paid like 30-50$ a game.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Latrell Spreewell

Dude can't even feed his family.

There, I said it - the threadly joke about Latrell Spreewell


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

Mavs Maniac said:


> Latrell Spreewell
> 
> Dude can't even feed his family.
> 
> There, I said it - the threadly joke about Latrell Spreewell


Lol


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Mavs Maniac said:


> Latrell Spreewell
> 
> Dude can't even feed his family.
> 
> There, I said it - the threadly joke about Latrell Spreewell


LoL.agreed


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

Yao Chairman said:


> We all know nba players is rich, super stars are rich....stars are rich.....bench warmers is rich......cheerleaders are rich........
> 
> My friend said if NBA player don't earn that much money, no one play basketball.
> 
> true or false?


this is a question you just keep to yourself


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Vin Baker


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

hmmm... who is the poorest player in the nba? that there is a question i can not answer. 

what is the stupidest thread i have ever seen? Now there is a question i can answer.....


----------



## roastedtoaster (Mar 16, 2004)

I had a Maxim Magazine a few years ago that listed average salaries for various jobs. One of the jobs was NBA cheerleader. The girl was making 12,000 as a lakers girl and 80,000 as a college professor.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Mavs Maniac said:


> Latrell Spreewell
> 
> Dude can't even feed his family.
> 
> There, I said it - the threadly joke about Latrell Spreewell


There you go, this is the answer.


----------



## D.J. (Mar 9, 2006)

I believe the poorest player, who actually plays is Kaniel Dickens of the Clippers, who makes $31,972 this year.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

I remember Matt Bonner had to return some boots he bought because he had to pay the fine for a flagrant he committed.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

lol imagine getting a 10 day contract, get hit with $$$ fine and then declare for bankruptcy lmao


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

D.J. said:


> I believe the poorest player, who actually plays is Kaniel Dickens of the Clippers, who makes $31,972 this year.



Are you for real?? Does every player who gets picked that low get that much? Is he on his rookie contract? 31gs is a disgrace in the league no matter how bad you are.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Shaquile O'neal.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

dannyM said:


> lol imagine getting a 10 day contract, get hit with $$$ fine and then declare for bankruptcy lmao


this guy is too much :rofl:


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

shyFX325 said:


> what is the stupidest thread i have ever seen? Now there is a question i can answer.....


you haven't being paying attention recently- as "the stupidest thread" implies just one...


----------



## D.J. (Mar 9, 2006)

Pasha The Great said:


> Are you for real?? Does every player who gets picked that low get that much? Is he on his rookie contract? 31gs is a disgrace in the league no matter how bad you are.



I'm for real. There are also a few others who make only slightly more. Here's a link for salaries:


http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries.htm


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

D.J. said:


> I believe the poorest player, who actually plays is Kaniel Dickens of the Clippers, who makes $31,972 this year.


Wrong....according to the weblink you posted. There are 2 players on the Bulls (who I have never heard of though) who earn $22,153. And thats only the first team I have bothered checking


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

shyFX325 said:


> hmmm... who is the poorest player in the nba? that there is a question i can not answer.
> 
> what is the stupidest thread i have ever seen? Now there is a question i can answer.....


 First of all, this is a legitimate topic. Secondly, no one is answering his question: If NBA players didn't make so much money (like Kaniel Dickens money), would they still play?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I thought that 100K was the absolute minimum.I know that is what Shavlik Randolph was getting (as a rookie free agent) from the Sixers.I think that's probably half what Chris Webber and AI get to play a single game

The 22K players on the bulls roster are almost certainly the result of 10 day contracts.It's probably one eighth of the league minimum.Stephen Graham who is listed on the Bulls played at least one ten day contract for the Bulls and was sent back down to the d league.I believe he has played for at least three NBA teams this year and possibly four.I think he has caught on with the Cavaliers at last report.He's listed on the Cavaliers at 194K and the Rockets at 39K.So he's bounced around like a ping pong ball and still made at least a quarter million plus the d league chump change


----------



## KennyK (Aug 5, 2005)

A10-days contract is about 10000 $. The minimum wage for NBA players is like 1000 $ per day so you can earn at least 365 k per year if you get a minimum contract. This is what I heard.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

KennyK said:


> A10-days contract is about 10000 $. The minimum wage for NBA players is like 1000 $ per day so you can earn at least 365 k per year if you get a minimum contract. This is what I heard.


the rookie min is somewhere around 600k. min salaries are also prorated if you sign the guy half way through the season.


*Go NeTs*


----------



## D.J. (Mar 9, 2006)

magohaydz said:


> Wrong....according to the weblink you posted. There are 2 players on the Bulls (who I have never heard of though) who earn $22,153. And thats only the first team I have bothered checking



Those 2 Bulls players you mentioned don't play. I was referring to guys that actually play.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

All those guys earning 20-30k haven't been on an NBA roster for an entire season. They are pretty much on extensions of 10-day contracts.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Mavs Maniac said:


> Latrell Spreewell
> 
> Dude can't even feed his family.
> 
> There, I said it - the threadly joke about Latrell Spreewell


It's true - Latrell said it himself (or at least implied it)


----------

